# What are you using to work with github repository?



## nicentral (Dec 30, 2011)

Github users; what are you using to work with your github repository and why do you prefer this? I'm looking for pros and cons if using git command line, Egit, github web interface, or any other other method.

I started off using Egit, but now am working with repos that you can't develop in Eclipse with and I'd like a more universal method.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jocelyn (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate git and github with a passion.

That said, I do use them both, and I use a gui client, sourcetree, for basic work with my local copy of the repo, and for things like simply pushing a new commit to github. For anything else, branching, tagging (or deleting tags), rebasing, etc., I just use git directly from the command line.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Command line is the only way to go. Pros git is extremely powerful and learning the syntax will help you when you come to the more complex functions that GUI's don't handle well or in the way you would like.

Git is easy. Just learn the syntax that's the only difficult part


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes I only use the command line. Other times I use the git plugin built into the IDE I might be using. The plugin sometimes can't do everything, so when that happens...back to the command line. The plugin for it has gotten better though lately and has github/bitbucket integration (I prefer bitbucket for non free projects) for git as well.

Generally in the long run, you get less headaches and it's generally more simple with the command line overall though. Plugin is kind of nice mainly for visual feedback from logs and changes and such.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Command line all the way across the sky...


----------

